# yogurts??



## jeannie (Jan 24, 2009)

hi there im not sure till next wk which type i have ,till all my tests are in,so im confused what to eat,,can i eat weight/watchers yogurts?i no i cant eat dairy foods ,and sweets/choc etc; but want to no about these yogurts lol..ne 1 no??


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2009)

jeannie said:


> hi there im not sure till next wk which type i have ,till all my tests are in,so im confused what to eat,,can i eat weight/watchers yogurts?i no i cant eat dairy foods ,and sweets/choc etc; but want to no about these yogurts lol..ne 1 no??



Hi Jeannie, welcome!

I eat yoghurts every day, so I don't see any problems. Try to get ones that are low fat, but watch out for the sugar content too. I think most 125ml pots have about 10-15 grams of carbohydrate in them. I eat muller light. 

I wouldn't worry too much about your diet  if you're due to see your doctor soon. Just try to eat a straightforward healthy diet i.e. fruit, veg, low-sugar, low fat. Things to avoid generally are things like pies and pasties or fatty meats that have a lot of saturated fat in them.

After I was diagnosed I was surprised at how few changes I needed to make to my diet. It will depend to some extent on whether you are Type 1 or 2, and whether you need to lose weight or not. 

Have a look at the Diabetes UK website for ideas for now, and when you se your doctor, ask to be referred to a dietician for advice tailored to suit you and your lifestyle.


----------



## jeannie (Jan 24, 2009)

*re yogurts*

thk you so much for reply..im way overweight so really need to sort my diet out..but i do walk a lot and now im gona learn to swim..so im giving it all i can at the mo..again thx...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi i eat muller light as they have a great range of flavours and are low in sugar and carbs. also virtually fat free.


----------



## jeannie (Jan 25, 2009)

ty so much i love them,,,lol


----------

